# Estee Lauder swatches



## Blushbaby (May 19, 2009)

I bought the Bronze Goddess Sun & Sea e/s palette from the Summer 09 collection and thought I'd share swatches. 

On NC50 skin with UDPP as a base:


----------



## Forever (Jun 11, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Soire (Jul 8, 2009)

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess SunBlush illuminator.
















Swatch on NC20 skin.


----------



## anne082 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Estee Lauder Kissable Lip Gloss* 


43-Coral Kiss
44-Pink Kiss 
45-Cherry Kiss
42-Sweet Kiss


----------



## anne082 (Aug 31, 2010)

Estee Lauder Double Wear Stay-In-Place Concealer SPF 10


----------



## MatejaK (Sep 13, 2010)

Estee Lauder Very Hollywood by Michael Kors # Starlet rose


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 28, 2010)

Estee Lauder Holiday Collection
  	"Extravagant Red" Pure Color lipstick - On NC20 Skintone .. On my lips it comes out as a true red that leans a bit on the orange side, with gold shot through a bit. It's not a blue, pink, brown, or coral red...Definitely more orange imo.
  	Low Light:



  	Bathroom light: It is a bright red but not crazy bright.



  	My kitchen light...Had some luck capturing it better. Thing is it's shine and gold fleck highlights through off the camera to get an exact match (well for me it does). 
  	I think this is the truest shade:


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Apr 2, 2011)

So this is the Sea Star Bronzing Blush from the Bronze Goddess Summer 2011 Collection.

  	All swatches are done on NC50 Skin.


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Apr 2, 2011)

So this is the Island Oasis Eye Shadow Palette from the Bronze Goddess Summer 2011 Collection.

  	All swatches done on NC50 skin with no base.


----------



## soco210 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sumptuous Bold Lifting Mascara


----------



## soco210 (Mar 12, 2012)

Shimmering Sands  ‘Pure Color’ Illuminating Powder Gelée


----------



## soco210 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cyber Green Pure Color Gelee Powder Eyeshadow


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 25, 2014)

Bronze Goddess 2014 The Nudes Pure Color Eyeshadow Palette


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Bronze Goddess 2014 Pure Color Lip Shines


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Bronze Goddess 2014 Powder Bronzer in Light


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 31, 2014)

Bronze Goddess 2014 Cheek Glow


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 10, 2014)

Double Wear Stay-in-Place Foundation in Bone


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 21, 2014)

Pure Color Envy Sculpting Lipstick in Desirable


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 26, 2014)

Pure Color Cheek Rush


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 1, 2014)

soco210 said:


> Cyber Green Pure Color Gelee Powder Eyeshadow


  This is not far from a dupe for BB eye shadow Forest.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 9, 2014)

Pure Color Envy Sculpting Lipstick in Vengeful Red


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jun 10, 2014)

Pure Color Illuminating Powder Gelee in Crystal Baby


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 16, 2014)

Allura Beauty said:


> Pure Color Illuminating Powder Gelee in Crystal Baby


  Love them both.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

It leans more purple in person


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

I REALLY like this one!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 29, 2014)

Me too. It's a beautiful shade.


----------

